# Has anyone stayed at Ocean Watch Beach club on Fire Island?



## Helene4 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm looking to put in for a trade with II, though there is no informtion from owners or renters in the reviews section of TUG. Any info would be appreciated. This would be a "stay-cation" for us as we live on Long Island


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 16, 2010)

I think II gets very few deposits from this resort especially april-october.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 29, 2011)

Ok, so i'm bumping an almost year old thread....i also just noticed this resort in II and was wondering if anyone had stayed here, there doesn't seem to be much info about it anywhere on the web...

I'm from Long Island also...so its really a simple boat ride across the bay to it, heck a commute to work from their wouldn't even be unreasonable...I'm also interested in information about Gurney's Inn Resort & Spa and Montauk Manor on RCI although montauk isn't somewhere i could commute from

All three are short distances.....But do they come up for exchange alot...and if they do, are they worth trading into?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 29, 2011)

The Montauk resorts pop up fairly regularly for Nov-Feb.  I stayed in Gurney's last September for a weekend.  See review.  I reserved in points; checked every week at the 10 month mark.  I would be surprised if anything popped up for the summer MF's are over $1500 for a studio and more for 1-2 bedrooms.  In the summer owners rent for $2000+ week.  The resort charges $350-$1700 a night.  It makes Denise's oceanfront Maui seem reasonable at $3500 a week.  

September was nice.  The water was still too cold to swim.  Most shops and restaurants were still open.  It was beautiful and peaceful watching the crashing surf.

Montauk Manor looked like it was within walking distance of the town area.

I think almost everything would be closed in the off off season and with the ocean breeze it would be very chilly but like other north atlatic beach locations in the winter it might make a nice drive to vacation if you just want to stay inside and do nothing and get away from everything.


----------

